# My New Great Little Old Toy (Norris A5)



## andyxbach (Feb 6, 2011)

Just bought a prewar Norris A5 from an auction recently and want to share my joy with everyone here. I just started knowing about antique tools (carving gouges and planes) since Sept 2010 but I am indulged in it quickly. This is my first Norris plane. I am really happy about its condition (there is no stamp on the plane, most of the plane is still covered with original varnish, the blade looks like a prewar Norris and it is still long). However, I have several questions in my mind and I hope experts in this forum can help.

1. How much should this Norris A5 worth?

2. Do you think I should clean up the plane (not with sandpaper though) as the plane is covered with dirt and I want to clean it a little bit. If the answer is yes, what can I use to clean the metal and wooden part of the plane? (I thought of using toothpaste but I am not sure if that is suitable or not).

3. Do you think I should use it to plane wood (I always struggle between being a collector and a user)? If yes, do you think I should change the adjuster (it is still functioning but I am worried about causing wear to it if I am going to use the plane). If I change the adjuster, will it be possible to put the adjuster back if I am going to sell it in the future? (please also email me if you know someone who is good at changing adjuster and restoring planes in England).

Please also tell me anything you think or know about this plane as all my knowledge come from the internet and I always want to know more.

Many thanks and hope you'll enjoy the pictures.


----------



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

check this out , dont say what you gave for it , but lookee here 

http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/norris/norris.php

280 pounds ? what around $400US give or take 

I'm a user myself 

I use wet/dry sandpaper wetted with water


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oooh, I want it! And I'd use it.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice tool, clean it up and use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyxbach (Feb 6, 2011)

SawDustJack said:


> check this out , dont say what you gave for it , but lookee here
> 
> http://www.oldtools.co.uk/tools/norris/norris.php
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply..but the A5 on oldtools.co.uk are NOT pre-war A5. In other words, they are not dovetailed and the price and quality should be totally different from the one I have...


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice,how does it balance in hand and what were you thinking its mission in life is?IOW's,what'cha gonna use it for?BW


----------



## andyxbach (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a violin maker and in fact I don't need to plane wood so often when compared to cabinet makers. However, I like antique tools and that's why I bought this plane.

I have tried only contemporary planes so far (veritas and LN) so it is difficult to comment on the working quality and balance of this Norris plane. I just found it quite "concentrated" in terms of the weight but is not as heavy as I have expected (although I am not a strong guy, I really like big planes and big gouges and I look forward to buying a Norris panel plane  ).

I struggled between use it and display it because for those really nice violins, people will keep them in museums in stead of playing them daily as they are too precious to have further wears. To me, this plane is expensive (at least more expensive than LN) but I am really curious in how good it works.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Fiddeling around*



andyxbach said:


> I am a violin maker .


How long have you been making fiddles? (oops Violin's).
I have been considering tackeling one this year.


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

*Use it and enjoy*

After a very long time, I rediscovered my bookmark to WW Talk. 

Some people collect, some people use. People who like Norris planes often use them unless they're some really rare bird.

This one has clearly been used and if it was me, I would use it to. Ron Hock may be able to set you up with a new blade if needs be.

Enjoy it.

Gary


----------



## andyxbach (Feb 6, 2011)

Texas Sawduster said:


> How long have you been making fiddles? (oops Violin's).
> I have been considering tackeling one this year.


I am still a student in a violin making school. I have been making for 3 years.

Making violin is great fun, although it takes a long time to make one.


----------



## andyxbach (Feb 6, 2011)

toolemera said:


> After a very long time, I rediscovered my bookmark to WW Talk.
> 
> Some people collect, some people use. People who like Norris planes often use them unless they're some really rare bird.
> 
> ...



Do you know any good English blade maker who can make blades for my Norris? I am in UK now and I just know Ray Iles.


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

andyxbach said:


> Do you know any good English blade maker who can make blades for my Norris? I am in UK now and I just know Ray Iles.


I don't know of anyone offhand. Even a bit of searching didn't turn up anyone. What did turn up was a lot of links back to Ron Hock.

Ron is a great guy along with a brilliant metalsmith. Why not email him and ask what he has or who sells his product in the UK?

http://www.hocktools.com/products.htm

Gary


----------

